
Insulin prices double, causing many people with diabetes to turn to extremes - howard941
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/health/2019/12/09/insulin-prices-double-ohio-lawmakers-looking-answers/2629115001/
======
bediger4000
Standard free market economics predicts that the price of a product will come
down to the marginal cost of production. Since we're all free market
fundamentalists these days, we have to ask "what is causing this unnatural
price increae?"

It can't be increased regulation: we in the USA have spent the last 30 years
cutting red tape and slashing regulation (except for the most common
regulations about "intellectual property"). Regulation has decreased, if
anything.

So what's the reason? Cartels holding the price high? This article relied on
quotes from industry to say that manufacturer's prices haven't gone up much
recently, and since multi-billion-dollar conglomerates are notoriously honest
and transparent, I conclude that "middlemen" are the problem.

